

Ask HN: Advertising based business - medianama

Is it possible (in current economic conditions) to build a sustainable business which derives most of it revenues from advertising?<p>Also, at what scale/user base, assuming minimal cost structures (no marketing/distribution/engineering costs)
======
answerly
Yes- it is absolutely possible to build an ad supported business in the
current economy. The key is to focus on a niche with a readily monetizable and
under-served advertiser base for which you can be the best source of new
customer acquisition.

